# Newbie...



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm new here and I love horses to death. I am hopefully going to get a horse soon to be showing in the A' Circuit and I'm really excited! 
I have been riding for about eight years and ride Hunter/Jumpers. My favorite breed is a Thoroughbred and hope to get one. I love to jump too! I jump around three feet and I also love bareback!

Ok... Ok. Enough rambling about me! :wink:
Tell me about yourself! I want to get to know everyone around here.

One more thing... Is that I love to make horse video's! Check it out.​


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride. I loved the video, even those I prefer western over English.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi there Picture Perfect and WELCOME! you will find that there is sections for all your videos, photos, jokes etc..... just have a cruise around and explore - most people only pop in this area to welcome new users and don't often get into conversations and "post a lots" in here.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!  
It is very nice to meet you too.


----------

